# Printable vinyl for t-shirts



## ALPS1975 (Aug 18, 2015)

First post but have been reading the forums and I can not seem to find a solid answer to this question. I have seen vinyl that you can print on with an inkjet printer but when I contacted Stahls they tell me it is heat transfer material only. So I keep digging and find that Cricut makes a printable vinyl that can be heat pressed to shirts.

Who do I believe? I am not sure at this point what is what. The only heat transfers I am able to find seem to be the 8.5x11 and I need bigger than that.

Can someone please point me in the right direction, whether it is printable vinyl that I can use or heat transfer paper that is larger than the standard you would buy at a Walmart or craft store. I do not want any opaque papers, I have been using the Avery dark transfer paper and it holds up great.

Thank you


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Stahls sells printed Vinyl in the form of Cad Printz. Maybe they misunderstood you. The cheapest machine they have that prints and cuts is the Roland BN 20.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Jerry your issue is that you are confusing an arts and craft project with a commercial project. If you do your homework on the machine you mention, you will see that it is for little home projects. How can you tell: look at the price; what is can do; the size of what materials it can handle; and the supplies itself. The cutter only handles 8.5x11. It is capable of being loaded with a pen to write. The printing is not done on your cutter, but your home printer and then loaded in the cutter for trimming. The cut image is then placed on any item that is not apparel or heated. The item cannot be wetted if you want it to last. You can cut CADCUT vinyl and heat applied vinyl, but multi colors will need to be layered. This is not a business machine and I hope I helped with your confusion.


----------



## ALPS1975 (Aug 18, 2015)

OK, so the vinyl I am seeing in t shirt shops are layered colors applied by heat to each other? I'm trying to do some shirts for my sons football team and they keep taking about this vinyl. OK I guess I had no idea then, so I can buy say, white, black and red and layer them and press on?


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

If it is layered heat press vinyl like Siser easyweed then you can feel the edge of each color. This gets thick and heavy feeling.

Or it could be vinyl like Stahls Cad-Printz that you use a solvent ink printer to create. This is a picture I did for a lady using my Roland Sp540i.

Your not going to get this kinda quality with a home inkjet printer.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is another I printed on the Cad-Printz vinyl which could be done on Easyweed with each color individually.


----------

